# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access: Gjenerimi i numrit rendor në MS Access Report

## fasha

Përshëndetje të gjithve, kam një problem në gjenerimin e numrit rendor të artikullit në raportet e ms access. Si sours per raport perdori një parameter query i cili bën grumbullim e artikujve sipas bar-kodid.Fusha në të cilën do të qfaqej numri rendor i artikullit eshte e pa lidhur-Unbound.Ka dikush te me ndihmoj me nje funkcion ne VbCode apo ndonje menyre tjeter.Do ju jem shumë mirnjohes....FLM

----------


## Toni07213

Me sa e kuptova ti kerkon qe krahas listes se artikujve te duket edhe nr. rendor ne raport.
Vepro keshtu:
Ne Detail te raportin krahas listes e formon nje textbox te zbrazet me keto karakteristika:
Control Source : =1
Running Sum: Over Group.
Lista duket ne kete forme:
1
2
3
...

----------


## fasha

> Me sa e kuptova ti kerkon qe krahas listes se artikujve te duket edhe nr. rendor ne raport.
> Vepro keshtu:
> Ne Detail te raportin krahas listes e formon nje textbox te zbrazet me keto karakteristika:
> Control Source : =1
> Running Sum: Over Group.
> Lista duket ne kete forme:
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


Po Toni Shum FLM mu atë kërkoja dhe funcionon per mrekulli edhe një her Flm
dhe pershendetje tung.

----------

